# DAVAO | 202 Peaklane | 28 fl x 2 | U/C



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: CM Recto Avenue, Davao, Philippines
Use: Residential with Retail Podium
Floors/Height: 38 floors/138.8m, 36 floors/?m
Developer: Anchor Land


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

*Anchor Land enters Davao condo market*
Source


> ANCHOR Land Holdings Inc. is foraying into the Davao property market with the groundbreaking of its 202 Peaklane project.
> 
> The 28-storey residential condominium will be built in a 4,000-square meter lot along C.M. Recto St. in Pobliacion District, the property firm said in a statement.





Jeybi said:


> 📷 Anchor Land


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Jeybi said:


> *202 Peaklane *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

elBartolo said:


> 092821


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Jeybi said:


> *Jon Fort*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Wadaboy said:


> LATEST UPDATE FOR 202 PEAKLANE


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

hopeS said:


> 📷 Davao City Planning and Development Office


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

watpad said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

davaoeagle said:


> ..


----------



## davaoeagle (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

davaoeagle said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

hopeS said:


> 04/08/22


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

__ https://www.facebook.com/Davaoprojectdevelopment/posts/592572535836490


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

eitorral said:


> Source: Tugpa Agila


----------

